# Where to live? help



## lau2408 (Aug 13, 2012)

hi, we have been reccommended the following places to look at to potentially live -any thoughts or reccommendations would be appreciated! We have a 5yr old daughter & dog. We will be look at a villa with pool.

All the current expats from his company live in golf Gardens, so not sure if that should be our first choice? 

Golf Gardens 
Hills Emirates officer city
Mangrove Villa's Bin Al Jesrain
Bloom Garden Khalifa park
Liwa Village Al Rowdah Abu Dhabi Island
Sadiyat Island

Many thanks


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Your list seems to be most (all?) compounds so you will have communal facilities. Personally I would not want to be on Saadiyat or the mainland (which includes Bain Al Jessrain), but you need to think about a) whether you really want to live near colleagues b) what location suits you best - for school or work. If all the houses were the same I would choose Liwa Village Al Rowdah as I think it is the best location on your list. There's no substitute for going to have a look.


----------

